# This, That, the Other



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## weepete (Mar 27, 2021)

Nice shots, the ibis looks particularly good!


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 27, 2021)

Those are really nice!


----------



## nokk (Mar 27, 2021)

i like this and the other, not sure about that.  nah, all 3 are great.  nice poses, the cormorants staring across the water is my favorite.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2021)

weepete said:


> Nice shots, the ibis looks particularly good!



Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 27, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Those are really nice!



Thank you.



nokk said:


> i like this and the other, not sure about that.  nah, all 3 are great.  nice poses, the cormorants staring across the water is my favorite.



Thanks, nokk, that may be my personal favorite, also.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 28, 2021)

Another vote for the other but all fine pics.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Another vote for the other but all fine pics.



Thanks, Bubba.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good shooting,,,,,


----------

